# Nvidia: Dual-GF100 "Fermi" wird zu Dual-GF104



## Explosiv (14. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia: Dual-GF100 Fermi wird zu Dual-GF104​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kollegen von Fudzilla haben nach eigenen Aussagen angeblich in Erfahrung bringen können, dass die geplante Dual-Chip-Version nicht wie geplant auf dem GF100-Chip (Fermi) basieren wird. Der Grund ist wie gehabt, die exorbitante Stromaufnahme des GF100.

Laut Fudzilla, welche meist gut zutreffende Informationen vor offiziellen Bekanntmachungen publizieren, soll die neue Dual-Chip-Version auf zwei GPUs der Mainstream-Generation des GF104 basieren.
Aufgrund der hohen TDP des GF100, wäre eine andere Lösung derzeit nicht möglich. Auf einigen Roadmaps wird die Dual-GF100-Karte intern als D12U-50 bezeichnet. Auf einer chinesischen Roadmap wiederum wird die Karte mit einer TDP von 375Watt beschrieben, was somit auch der Grund für den "Cancel" sein könnte.
Die kommende Mainstream-Grafikkarte, die GTX460 mit der internen Bezeichnung D12U-15 alias GF104-Karte, soll eine TDP von 150Watt aufweisen. Somit wären 300Watt für die Dual-Lösung möglich. Der Chip der kommenden GTX 465 begnügt sich wiederum mit einer TDP von 200W, somit dürfte eine Dual-Version auf GF102-Basis nur mit starken Abstrichen oder einer TDP von 400Watt möglich sein.

Ob mit der Dual-Chip-Version auf GF104-Basis, der Griff nach der Leistungs-Krone möglich sein wird, ist derzeit unklar, die HD5970 könnte mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch weiterhin die schnellste Grafikkarte auf dem Markt bleiben.

Ein Vorstellungs-Termin konnte bisher nicht in Erfahrung gebracht werden und es gibt bisher noch kein offizielles Einführungs-Datum. 

Quelle: 

Fudzilla
Diverse


----------



## Tytator (14. Mai 2010)

Das Rumgeheule über die hohe Stromaufnahme wird langsam lästig. Dann soll Nvidia halt eine dual GF100 Wakü-only bauen mit 32cm Länge, die soviel verbraucht, wie sie will. 
Das Konzept sollte doch sein, technische Probleme durch neue Erfindungen auszugleichen und nicht einfach aufzugeben.


----------



## macskull (14. Mai 2010)

Na ja, also wenn Nvidia es damit nicht schaffen sollte die Leistungskrone zurückzuerobern, dann sollten sie den Versuch einer Doppel-GPU-Karte lieber gleich lassen.
Wer soll sich die Karte denn kaufen?
Zwischen GTX480 und 5970 ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade der Mörderplatz, dass man noch eine Karte dazwischen schieben könnte und eine Doppelkarte mit ähnlichen Werten wie die GTX 480? Wer nimmt dann die MultiGPU Probleme auf sich.
Ich finde Nvidia sollte lieber daran arbeiten eine modifizierte GTX480 (evtl. mit Vollbestückung) rauszubringen, die ohne unnötigen Teslaschnickschnack auskommt und stattdessen dann weniger verbraucht...das wäre meiner Meinung nach sinniger.
Wenns geht bis zum Frühherbst...dann will ich mir nämlich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.^^
Mfg


----------



## push@max (14. Mai 2010)

Falls Nvidia mit der Lösung nach der HD5970 greifen kann, dann sollten sie das auch tun und sich auch von ATI leicht absetzen.

Eine Dual-GPU zu bringen, um den Abstand zu verringern, lohnt nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Hmm, wenn das sowas wie die GTX 465  Dual wird, wird diese Karte vielleicht nur in DX11 an einer HD 5970 @ Stock vorbeikommen. An der OC Version - keine Chance.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, der Fermi Nachfolger kommt schneller als viele glauben.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Gott bin ich über diese News froh, dann können sich ja die einen oder anderen Fanboys dieser Woche die sich über den 480er GTX vs 5970er Verlgeich so aufgeregt haben und meinten, wartet nur bis die 495 kommt, dann wird Ati verblasen. Die wollten ja nicht hören das es technisch wohl nicht hinhauen wird und daher die Karte nie kommen wird, da die TDP einfach zu hoch wäre 

Nen paar Entschuldigungen wären hier angebracht, wenn die Leute Eier in der Hose haben um sich ihre Fehler einzugestehen.

Ne Dualkarte auf Basis der 46X GTX macht find ich absolut keinen Sinn  Was will man mit so nem Teil? Sorry keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei denken.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> *
> ​*
> 
> . Auf einigen Roadmaps wird die Dual-GF100-Karte intern als D12U-50 bezeichnet. Auf einer chinesischen Roadmap wiederum wird die Karte mit einer TDP von 375Watt beschrieben, was somit auch der Grund für den "Cancel" sein könnte.





Wie jetzt? Müsste eine Dual-GF100-Karte nicht annähernd eine Stromaufnahme von 500 Watt haben? Oder ist damit die Dual-GF104-Karte gemeint? 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Die kommende Mainstream-Grafikkarte, die GTX460 mit der internen Bezeichnung D12U-15 alias GF104-Karte, soll eine TDP von 150Watt aufweisen. Somit wären 300Watt für die Dual-Lösung möglich. Der Chip der kommenden GTX 465 begnügt sich wiederum mit einer TDP von 200W, somit dürfte eine Dual-Version auf GF102-Basis nur mit starken Abstrichen oder einer TDP von 400Watt möglich sein.



Basiert die GTX460 nicht auf dem GF100? Das wäre ja was völlig neues, wenn eine GTX460 auf Basis des GF104 käme. 





Explosiv schrieb:


> Ob mit der Dual-Chip-Version auf GF104-Basis, der Griff nach der Leistungs-Krone möglich sein wird, ist derzeit unklar, die HD5970 könnte mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch weiterhin die schnellste Grafikkarte auf dem Markt bleiben.



Ich glaube nicht, dass mit einer Dual-GF104-Karte die Leistungskrone an Nvidia übergeht und selbst wenn, wird sie nicht lange bei Nvidia bleiben. Bis überhaupt mal eine Dual-Karte auf den Markt kommt dürfte es frühestens August oder September sein und schon zwei bis drei Monate später hat AMD ja die Southern Islands eingeplant. 


Aber es war klar, dass Nvidia keine Dual-Karte auf Basis des GF100 bringen würde. Die Karte bräuchte ja vier 6-Pol Stecker oder sogar 8 Polstecker. Eine TDP von fast 500 Watt wäre zu erwarten gewesen. Dafür erst mal einen Kühler zu entwickeln, dürfte verdammt schwer sein.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Müsste eine Dual-GF100-Karte nicht annähernd eine Stromaufnahme von 500 Watt haben? Oder ist damit die Dual-GF104-Karte gemeint?



Keine Ahnung, mehr gibt die Quelle nicht her. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es eine stark beschnittene Dual-GF100 gewesen wäre.



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Basiert die GTX460 nicht auf dem GF100? Das wäre ja was völlig neues, wenn eine GTX460 auf Basis des GF104 käme.



Nein, die GTX460 basiert wohl auf dem GF104 welcher ohne unnötigen Cache daherkommt. Die GTX465 wiederum soll auf dem GF102 (Fermi) basieren, so Fudzilla.



			
				Fudzilla schrieb:
			
		

> According to the same roadmap *the GF104 based* *D12U-15 card branded as Geforce GTX 460* should have a TDP of 150W, or some 25 percent less than *the GF102 (Fermi) based GTX 465* that should come with a 200W TDP.



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## cubbi223 (14. Mai 2010)

Glaube nVidia wird mit dem GF 100 (udn derren derivate) keine Dual GPU lösung anbieten. Meiner Meinung nach wird es laufen wie zu zeiten der GTX 280. Die GTX 480 ist erstmal da um damit geld zu machen und die Technischen Vorteile anzupreisen. 
An dem Refresh wurde schon nach dem Tape Out gearbeitet. nun Fliessen noch die Erfahrungen mit ein und schon kommt, tippe mal auf Weihnachten(spätestens zum erscheinen der neuen ATI modelle), eine neue Revision herraus. (vielleicht GTX 485) die dann weniger Energie Verbraucht (eventuell Die Shrik?????) und vielleicht die Vollen Shader (anderer Auftragsfertiger) hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Das Rumgeheule über die hohe Stromaufnahme wird langsam lästig.



Da haste schon Recht aber das ist nunmal der einzige limitierende Faktor des Chips... 
- ursprünglich Angepeilter Takt nicht erreicht weil --> zu heiß
- dual Karte nicht möglich weil --> zu heiß
- Leise Kühlung unmöglich weil --> zu heiß
- Stromsparfunktion im Idle schlechter als die Vorgängergeneration --> wohl Chipinterne Probleme die ich nicht kenne, die ein richtiges Stromsparen im Idle unmöglich machen.

DerFermi ist ohne Zweifel ein gewaltig leistungsfähiger Chip und ein großartiges Stück Technik aber eben dieses Abwärmeproblem kostet ihn beinahe sein gesamtes Potenzial. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Mai 2010)

Die Kollegen von Tweak-PC berichten auch darüber. Dort wird die Dual-GF104 als kommende GTX495 gehandelt.



			
				Tweak-PC schrieb:
			
		

> Anders sieht das allerdings bei der GeForce GTX 460 aus, die auf dem GF104 basieren soll. Wir hatten ja bereits berichtet, dass manch einer beim GF104 schon von einem Fermi 2 gesprochen wird. Die GeForce GTX 460 soll eine TDP von 150 Watt aufweisen. Damit wäre eine Dual-Karte auf Basis des GF104 möglich, weil die Grafikkarten mit zwei GPUs in der Regel geringer takten. Eine Dual GF104 läge somit unter 300 Watt TDP und damit innerhalb der Spezifikationen.



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Mai 2010)

Nvidia vergest es! die schnellste bleibt die 5970!!! wenn die normale mit 2GB nicht reicht, dann kommt die mit 4GB und dann müßte die Leistungskrohne so wie so wieder in den Händen von AMD/ATI liegen, zumal meine XFX5970BE echt krass OC tauglich ist und noch sehr viel Luft nach oben hat.


----------



## Sonnendieb (14. Mai 2010)

na ma schauen wie das wird, wenn die 460 mit 150 Watt ähnlich stark ist wie die 470/480, nur halt mit weniger schnickschnack, wird sie auf jedenfall an der 5970 vorbeiziehen.

Denn die 480 mit OC war ja schon bei einigen wenigen tests schneller als die 5970...

deswegen bin ich mal gespannt, vll wäre die der nachfolger meiner 9800gx2 
die knapp 100 Watt mehr kann ich auch verkraften wenn ich mir so eine teure karte dann kaufe


----------



## Namaker (14. Mai 2010)

Hat nVIDIA nicht zu Zeiten der 3870x2 erwähnt, dass Dualchipkarten nur dann sinnvoll sind, wenn sie auf der schnellsten Singlekarte auf'm Markt basieren?


----------



## mmayr (14. Mai 2010)

Mir tut jeder Leid, der derzeit eine fermibasierende Karte kauft. Übermäßig viel bezahlen für ein "porblemgebeuteltes" Stück Hardware find ich schon krass. 
War bisher immer treuer NVidia-Apostel, aber momentan kommt mir keine neue NV-Karte ins Case. Ich warte auf den Refresh der Serie. Wenn das dann auch nichts wird, werde ich meine GTX 280 doch mal durch eine ATI ersetzen. 

Ach ja, muss denn immer dieses Fanboy-(das sollte echt das Unwort des Jahrhunderts werden)-gelabere kommen???


----------



## mycel-x (14. Mai 2010)

Moin.
Erstmal Danke für die mühevolle News Explosiv.
Es war mir irgendwie schon klar das das mit den GF100 Dualtermis nix wird.
Ich hatte mir vorm Launch der Celsiuswattmonster gewünscht das es nicht so wird und ein echter Preis/Leistungskampf mit verfügbaren Stückzahlen losgeht was dann für uns in bezahlbarere sparsame perfomante Karten resultiert wäre.Dem ist aber ja leider nicht so also heißt es warten auf den hoffentlich besseren refresh.
Und von einer 460x2 halte ich auch nix.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mehr gibt die Quelle nicht her. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es eine stark beschnittene Dual-GF100 gewesen wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha. Bisher ist man doch davon ausgegangen, dass die GTX 460 auf dem GF100 basieren wird. Das wäre ja schon mal ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung von nVidia. Ohne den Cache dürfte die Karte wohl auch weniger Strom schlucken. Allerdings wundert es mich dann, dass die Karte nur 352 Shader haben soll. Da wäre dann doch mehr drin gewesen. 
Aber nVidia wird es weiterhin schwer haben, da AMD schon das nächste Pferd im Stall hat. nVidia ist einfach ein paar Monate hintendran.

Gerade hab Ich bei Gamestar gelesen, dass es zwei Karten geben soll. Eine GTX 465, die auf dem GF100 basiert und eine GTX 460, die auf dem GF104 basiert. Die 465 soll 200 Watt strom verbrauchen und die 460 nur 150 Watt. Aber da drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob das tatsächlich Sinn macht, zwei Karten, die im Prinzip die selbe Leistung haben, gleichzeitig auf den Markt zu bringen. Denken die allen Ernstes dass die Leute sich eine 465er kaufen, wenn sie wissen, dass die 460er gleich schnell und stromsparender ist? Also Ich hoffe doch mal, dass diese Meldung eine Ente ist, denn das wäre sicherlich Humbuk!


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Das muss eine Ente sein, es sei denn die Karten haben einen nennenswerten Leistungsunterschied. Alles andere wäre Quatsch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Mai 2010)

Namaker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nVIDIA nicht zu Zeiten der 3870x2 erwähnt, dass Dualchipkarten nur dann sinnvoll sind, wenn sie auf der schnellsten Singlekarte auf'm Markt basieren?


Nur dann, wenn es die absolut schnellste Karte ist.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Mai 2010)

glaube ich nicht. höchstens wenn man massiv auf Tessla geht.


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. Mai 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Das Konzept sollte doch sein, technische Probleme durch neue Erfindungen auszugleichen und nicht einfach aufzugeben.



wenn die "neue Erfindung" heißen würde das man einen neuen PCI-E Standard Braucht oder aber mehr und mehr Stromanschlüsse kann ich darauf Gerne verzichten.


die neuen Erfindungen von denen du Sprichst sind schlicht und ergreifend neue Chips die mehr Leistung mit Weniger Strom ermöglichen 

wer das nicht schafft hat halt Verloren und da Strom nun mal nicht billiger wird ist es schon wichtig wieviel eine Graka Verbraucht.

wirst du Spätestens dann merken wenn du aus Hotel Mama ausziehst und selber zahlen musst.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Mai 2010)

Ich freue mich wenn es eine Dual GPU geben wird, ich werde mir Definitiv wieder eine kaufen...und da ich mit der Karte so schnell sein werde, werde ich auch nicht mehr das gebashe um diese hören......
Mir ist auch die Strohmaufnahme total Wurst...hab trotz meines Rechner @  Sig dieses Jahr 150€ Strom wieder bekommen...dann sind es halt nur noch  70€ aber was solls das ist es mir wert.


----------



## Medcha (14. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> .dann sind es halt nur noch  70€ aber was solls *das ist es mir wert*.



Gut so. Das finde ich völlig in Ordnung, wenn du das für dich sagst. Es ist ehrlich und echt, auch wenn ich völlig anderer Meinung bin. Viele Leute wollen doch immer auf der Gewinnerseite(öffentliche Meinung) stehen und sind dabei so'ne Wendehälse. Du stehst zu deinem "Fehler". Wenn dir das Problem mit Umwelt und Kosten bekannt ist, dann ist das eine bewusste Entscheidung. Ich will mir auch einen 14L schluckenden Wagen kaufen, obwohl er so viel verbraucht. HOBBY, das hat mit Sinn nix zu tun. Da hat eben auch viel Unsinn seinen Platz. Nur sollen die Termifans dann nicht auf "sinnvoll" machen. Das siehst du bestimmt ähnlich.

An sich ist die ganze Diskussion um 250+ Euro Karten für mich sinnlos. Aber das ist eben Standpunktsache.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Mai 2010)

Medcha schrieb:


> Gut so. Das finde ich völlig in Ordnung, wenn du das für dich sagst. Es ist ehrlich und echt, auch wenn ich völlig anderer Meinung bin. Viele Leute wollen doch immer auf der Gewinnerseite(öffentliche Meinung) stehen und sind dabei so'ne Wendehälse. Du stehst zu deinem "Fehler". Wenn dir das Problem mit Umwelt und Kosten bekannt ist, dann ist das eine bewusste Entscheidung. Ich will mir auch einen 14L schluckenden Wagen kaufen, obwohl er so viel verbraucht. HOBBY, das hat mit Sinn nix zu tun. Da hat eben auch viel Unsinn seinen Platz. Nur sollen die Termifans dann nicht auf "sinnvoll" machen. Das siehst du bestimmt ähnlich.
> 
> An sich ist die ganze Diskussion um 250+ Euro Karten für mich sinnlos. Aber das ist eben Standpunktsache.



Ich sehe das ja auch ähnlich, nur sind mir die Temps egal da ich ja Wakübesitzer bin und immer bleiben werde! Mit dem Strom nunja ist halt so...nur wird ja einem auch einiges geboten...ist ja halt nicht alles schlecht an dem Ding...aber was solls ich werde meinen Standpunkt auch weiterhin behalten...mir ist es sowas von Wurst was andere davon halten das gibt es nicht.
Mir wär ja kühler und Stromsparender auch lieber aber wie gesagt was solls...ich bin ja ehh den ganzen Tag auf arbeit wesshalb ich ja auch keine Nachzahlung befürchten muss,......bzw mir auch gar nicht den ganzen Tag ne Birne darum mache wie man was schlecht reden kann/muss obwohls nicht rosig ist.Wir wissen ja auch gar nicht was Nvidia noch im petto hat, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es dolle besser wird.

Nunja was solls.


----------



## CyLord (15. Mai 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Das Rumgeheule über die hohe Stromaufnahme wird langsam lästig. Dann soll Nvidia halt eine dual GF100 Wakü-only bauen mit 32cm Länge, die soviel verbraucht, wie sie will.
> Das Konzept sollte doch sein, technische Probleme durch neue Erfindungen auszugleichen und nicht einfach aufzugeben.



Das ist nicht nur Rumgeheule, sondern berechtigte Kritik. Grafikkarten auf Wasserkühlbasis zu bauen, ist überhaupt keine Alternative. Wer soll die dann abnehmen? Um die technischen Probleme zu lösen, muss das Design verbessert werden. Das geht nicht so schnell.


----------



## Tytator (15. Mai 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> wirst du Spätestens dann merken wenn du aus Hotel Mama ausziehst und selber zahlen musst.



Ich wohne schon seit einer Weile weit außerhalb von "Hotel Mama" und komme klar mit meiner Stromrechnung.
Und Boohoo, die bösen Strompreise, entweder man ist bereit für Highend Geld auszugeben, für die Anschaffung und für den Strom, oder man weint seinen PC zu, dass er doch weniger verbrauchen möge. 
Wenn du zu geizig bist für Strom Geld auszugeben kannst du dir ja ein Bild an die Wand hängen und es 24/7 angucken; ohne dass Strom fließt.


----------



## CyLord (15. Mai 2010)

Das Highend muss aber vernünftig gekühlt werden können. Das geht auch auf die Lebensdauer der teuren Hardware & das ist natürlich super für die Hersteller. Wie war das? XFX wollte dessen Highend-Grafikkartengeneration nicht fertigen? Man muss auch mal Kompromisse finden, wenn man Designs kreiert & die muss nicht in Richtung Stromzählertester gehen.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Mai 2010)

Bei der wohl (Keiner gibt es zu - aber grade Viele gibt es nicht) mittelmässigen Ausbeute hat es genau einen Vorteil, auf die Dual GPU Karte zu verzichten :

Man kan zwei Karten verkaufen. Ansonsten gibt es ja immer noch SLi (worauf Dual NVidias sowieso basieren).

Einfach gesagt : Es ist besser an zwei Single Karten jeweils 30 Euro zu verdienen als an einer Dual 50.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen : Das PCB einer Dual GPU ist z.T. aufwendiger als zwei PCB für Single Karten. Auch die Restliche Bestückung muss ja erheblich Stärker (teurer) ausgelegt sein - sonst gibt es rauchende VRMs. Auch ein DUAL Kühler ist teurer - er muss bei ähnlicher Grösse die doppelte Abwärme bewältigen.

All das spricht gegen eine Dual GF100 oder GF102. Es sei denn, man macht es sinnfrei nur für das zweifelhafte Prestige die Schnellste Grafikkarte zu produzieren (und die Teuerste, heisseste, stromfressendste und Lauteste). 

Aber diesen Rekord hatte NVidia schon mal ....


----------



## Hugo78 (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn es stimmt, dass die 460 mit 352 Cores nur 150W verbraucht, dann kann man damit durchaus ne Dual GPU Karte basteln, 
die dann insgesamt 704 Cores, also etwa 46% mehr Cores hätte als ne 480.
Klar das SI und die die Taktraten dieser GTX 460 X2 sind schlechter, 
aber um zb. in Crysis ne 5970 zuschlagen und in Stalker CoP gleichzuziehen, könnte es reichen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. Mai 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Und Boohoo, die bösen Strompreise, entweder man ist bereit für Highend Geld auszugeben, für die Anschaffung und für den Strom, oder man weint seinen PC zu, dass er doch weniger verbrauchen möge.



sowas steht doch garnicht zur debatte

es gibt doch Grafikkarten die genau das haben was ich will

nur kommen diese Karten nun mal nicht von Nvidia


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Mai 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt, dass die 460 mit 352 Cores nur 150W verbraucht, dann kann man damit durchaus ne Dual GPU Karte basteln,
> die dann insgesamt 704 Cores, also etwa 46% mehr Cores hätte als ne 480.
> Klar das SI und die die Taktraten dieser GTX 460 X2 sind schlechter,
> aber um zb. in Crysis ne 5970 zuschlagen und in Stalker CoP gleichzuziehen, könnte es reichen.



Eine Dual 460 mit 704 Cores schlägt eine 5870 - aber eben knapp. So gross ist der Unterschied nicht, es kommt nicht auf die Shadercores alleine an.

Aber eine 5970 mit zwei vollwertigen ATI GPU - dafür wird es eher nicht reichen.

Ausserden ist nicht bekannt, ob NV bei den "Kleinen" Chips nicht auch noch Parameter wie Speichertakt oder Textureinheiten beschneidet (muss)

Denn der Abstand zwischen GTX460 und GTX470 muss auch stimmen, sonst pinkelt man sich selber ans Bein.

Übrigens wären Porsche auf dem gleichen technologischen Niveau wie NVidia - würde der 911 Turbo immer noch 320 laufen - aber er würde 100l auf 100 km brauchen und im Innenraum könnte man die Hitze kaum aushalten ...


----------



## derpuster (15. Mai 2010)

macskull schrieb:


> Na ja, also wenn Nvidia es damit nicht schaffen sollte die Leistungskrone zurückzuerobern, dann sollten sie den Versuch einer Doppel-GPU-Karte lieber gleich lassen.
> Wer soll sich die Karte denn kaufen?
> 
> Mfg


die haben sich schon die leistungskrone geholt, denn die ati5970 ist eine dualgpukarte und die gtx480 nicht. somit lassen sich die beiden nicht miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Mai 2010)

@Tytator: klar kann mans auch so sehen. aber diese sture haltung entgegen der "energiespar" lobby is auch sone sache. würde man immer nur nach deinem holzhammer prinzip verfahren und immer nur mehr leistung mit mehr strom bezahlen, dann will ich nich wissen, was für minikraftwerke wir heute bräuchten. um wieviel 1000% is die bild/grafik leistung gestiegen? kA. jedenfalls ne ganze latte seit den ersten 3d beschleunigern. wäre die leistungsaufname im selben maß gestiegen - oiweh. dann hättest auch du mit deinen argumenten nix mehr zu lachen.

genauso in anderen bereichen unserer lieblichen welt. mehr leistung bei maschinen nur durch mehr emmissionen (dreck)? wo lebten wir heute nur. das neblige london wäre das mallorca unserer welt. es ist GUT das es leute gibt, die nicht nur immer mit den engstirnigen leistungshammer denken. genau diese leute ermöglichen irgendwo den fortschritt. was is dir lieber? mit dem selben input 1 maschine (graka, lok, bus, lkw, flugzeug, was weis ich) betreiben, oder lieber 2 3 4... für die selbe leistung? ein vernünftig denkender mensch KANN hier einfach nich zu der einen greifen. naja klar, das angesprochene hobby thema wo gerne auch mal unsinnig gehandelt werden darf. also formulieren wirs um: ein vernünftig denkender mensch kann hier einfach nicht behaupten, das so eine entwicklung sinnvoll sei.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Mai 2010)

Die GTX 480 mit 480 ALUs schlägt die HD5870 klar. 704 Cores sind bei gleichem Takt plus ~47%. Wird knapp, könnte aber reichen. Je nach Spiel/Setting/Skalierung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Fermi Nachfolger kommt schneller als viele glauben.


 
kann gut sein, doch wird das auch die verkaufszahlen erhöhen? nach dem was nvidia bis jetzt mit fermi abgeliefert hat...na ja! ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass die neue dual-lösung so der renner sein wird.


----------



## Sonnendieb (15. Mai 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Eine Dual 460 mit 704 Cores schlägt eine 5870 - aber eben knapp. So gross ist der Unterschied nicht, es kommt nicht auf die Shadercores alleine an.
> 
> Aber eine 5970 mit zwei vollwertigen ATI GPU - dafür wird es eher nicht reichen.
> 
> ...


Nanana ohne tests kannst du das nicht behaupten denn immerhin war die 480 wesentlich schneller als die 5870.....aber wie du bereits sagtest weiss keiner was noch beschnitten wird...vll bleibts bei dem Core und dem Cache und somit wäre die 460 ähnlich stark wie die 470 und 2x 470 ist wesentlich schneller als die 2x5850 aka 5970...

Übrigens Porsche und die ganzen deutschen autos... Was da an Sprit angegeben wird is reine *verarsche*
Wenn ich da lese das ein 480 PS BMW nur 8l verbrauchen soll auf 100km.....warscheinlich is da eher standgas gemeint. Tatsächlich liegen solche autos bei guter fahrweise bei gut 20l/100km.


----------



## Nixtreme (15. Mai 2010)

ich kann mir sehr wohl vorstellen, dass eine DualGPU-Karte auf Fermi-Basis die 5970 schlagen kann.... den FPS-Balken zu verlängern ist doch noch das einfachste an der ganzen sache. Entscheidend ist: zu welchem Preis bzw. auf Lasten welcher Parameter dies geschehen wird (Leistungsaufnahme, Wärmeabgabe, Lautheit), und genau das ist es, was NV im Moment nicht in den Griff bekommt. Ich hoffe immer noch auf einen richtig guten Refresh des G100, wie anno2007 der G92, der annähernd die Leistung eines G80 bei weniger Stromaufnahme und weniger Kühlaufwand bringen konnte. Dann klappts bestimmt auch mit einer MGPU-Karte


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Mai 2010)

Bischen Offtopic : Heute ist 24H Rennen am Nürburgring - da ist mehr los als bei NVidia und ATI ... 

Nix für ungut - heisse Luft um ungelegte Eier - wenn (falls) das Ding kommt, wird man sehen was es auf dem PCB (Kasten) hat.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die GTX 480 mit 480 ALUs schlägt die HD5870 klar. 704 Cores sind bei gleichem Takt plus ~47%. Wird knapp, könnte aber reichen. Je nach Spiel/Setting/Skalierung.



Vermutlich wird die GX2 aber geringer takten als die GTX 480, zumindest war das bislang immer so. Abzüglich der typischen SLI-Probleme, allen voran die nicht 100-prozentige Skalierung von 1 auf 2 GPUs und natürlich Mikroruckeln, sehe ich die GTX 495 nicht als sinnvollen "GTX-480-Killer" an. Im Vergleich mit der HD 5970, die von ähnlichen Problemen geplagt ist, taugt sie etwas, ja. 

Nvidia wird da schon genau kalkulieren und zur Not etwas mehr Dampf geben, um im Schnitt vor AMD zu landen. Prestige um alles; ich wittere ein erneutes Ablaufen wie beim Duell GTX 295 gegen HD 4870 X2. Die HD 5970 ist aber mittlerweile "steinalt" und erlebt so manche Reinkarnation bei den Ati-Partnern ... das wird eine harte Nuss.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

Also es gibt doch effektiv zwei Dinge die passieren können, 

1. Sie beschneiden den Chip extrem in Takt, Cores etc. damit die TDP passt, womit Sie se wohl hinter ne 480 fallen auch als Dualkarte

2. Sie hauen den Cache raus, womit eventuell es in normalen Games keine großen Probleme gibt, aber sobald PhyisX dazu kommt, wird wahrscheinlich das Umschalten zwischen den zwei Modi langsamer werden, da nVidia sicher den Cache hierzu genutzt hat, um das deutlich schneller zu bekommen als in der 2xx Karten.

Auf jedenfall wird ja dem RAM beschnitten, und damit ist die Karte schon gestorben. Ich würd mir keine Karte mehr mit weniger als 1,5 GB ram kaufen, womit die Standart 5870 etc von Ati auch rausfallen, weil bereits bei 1920*1080 bei 4x oder 8x AA etc teils schon anfängt der RAM zu beschränken.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Mai 2010)

Sag ich ja - Alles heisse Luft.

Wetten, bei NVidia ist man heil froh, wenn man genügend 480er und 470er hat um die Bestellungen auszuliefern (denn nur dann kommt Geld in die Kasse) - man betet und hofft (und arbeitet), die 460er in trockene Tücher zu bekommen.

Ansonsten wird man sich intern über Intel Karrikaturen freuen - und spotten und lästern wie man Spekulationen und Hype in den Medien hochtreiben kann.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird die GX2 aber geringer takten als die GTX 480, zumindest war das bislang immer so. Abzüglich der typischen SLI-Probleme, allen voran die nicht 100-prozentige Skalierung von 1 auf 2 GPUs und natürlich Mikroruckeln, sehe ich die GTX 495 nicht als sinnvollen "GTX-480-Killer" an. Im Vergleich mit der HD 5970, die von ähnlichen Problemen geplagt ist, taugt sie etwas, ja.
> 
> Nvidia wird da schon genau kalkulieren und zur Not etwas mehr Dampf geben, um im Schnitt vor AMD zu landen. Prestige um alles; ich wittere ein erneutes Ablaufen wie beim Duell GTX 295 gegen HD 4870 X2. Die HD 5970 ist aber mittlerweile "steinalt" und erlebt so manche Reinkarnation bei den Ati-Partnern ... das wird eine harte Nuss.
> 
> ...



Ich würde behaupten, dass es sicher ist, dass die GX2 geringer Takten wird als die GTX 480. Wobei es sein könnte, dass man beim GF104 Chip da mehr Spielraum hat, zumal ja der Cache fehlt. Zwei GF104-Chips dürften zusammen an die 300 Watt verbrauchen. Ich denke, dass man mit den Taktraten aber auch nicht allzu weit nach unten gehen kann, da es sonst schwer werden würde, an die HD 5970 ranzukommen. Bei Spielen wie Metro dürfte sie sich jedoch von Ihr absetzen. 

Man muss ja auch bedenken, nVidia ist momentan einfach ein paar Monate hintendran. AMD hat schon die Southern Islands in den Startlöchern und wird dort sicher auch die DX11-Performance erhöhen. Daher denke Ich, dass eine Karte mit einem SI-Chip dann auch mit der Tesselationsleistung der GTX 480 mithalten kann. Beim Cypress hat man da ja nicht so massiv darauf gesetzt wie Nvidia beim Fermi. Ich denke, dass AMD da schon etwas in die Richtung machen wird. 

Wenn Ich das mal so abschätzen darf, gehe Ich davon aus, dass die SI-Chips in etwa 2,5 Milliarden Transistoren haben werden. Ich denke bei den Shadereinheiten wird man nicht viel tun, da der Cypress davon ja mehr als reichlich hat. Es ist jedenfalls davon auszugehen, dass AMD eine SI-Dual-Chipkarte bringen wird. 

Was Ich damit sagen will ist, dass selbst wenn nVidia mit einer möglichen GTX 495 die Performancekrone erlangen wird, diese nicht lange bei Ihnen bleibt. Was mit dem GF104 bzw. einem GF118 kommt, ist ja ein Refresh des Fermi. Da wird die Performance nicht großartig steigen. Einzig der Strombedarf sollte stark fallen. Es wird also weiterhin nicht einfach für nVidia.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

Naja, 460er wirds wohl genug geben, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit ne 460er funktionierende zu bekommen deutlich größer ist als die eine funktionierende 470er oder gar 480er zu bekommen. Die 460er (wenn se nen Cache haben) sind ja nix anderes als defekte 470er/480er.

Wenn se keinen Cache hat, muss se komplett neu produziert werden, und das würd irgendwie net so wirklich Sinn machen   Kannst ja immer nur eine Karte produzieren, und die Yildraten sollen ja garnet schlecht sein ANGEBLICH.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, 460er wirds wohl genug geben, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit ne 460er funktionierende zu bekommen deutlich größer ist als die eine funktionierende 470er oder gar 480er zu bekommen. Die 460er (wenn se nen Cache haben) sind ja nix anderes als defekte 470er/480er.
> 
> Wenn se keinen Cache hat, muss se komplett neu produziert werden, und das würd irgendwie net so wirklich Sinn machen   Kannst ja immer nur eine Karte produzieren, und die Yildraten sollen ja garnet schlecht sein ANGEBLICH.



Angeblich plant man ja eine GTX 465 auf Basis des GF100. Diese sind dann die besagten defekten GTX 480er. Mit einer GTX 460 auf Basis des GF104, wäre man aber deutlich besser dran. Ich bin gespannt ob Nvidia die Leute für so dumm hält und tatsächlich eine GTX 465 bringen wird. Die wäre ja nicht schneller als eine GTX 460, dafür aber stromhungriger.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

Ich denk schon, das es der gleiche Chip sein wird wie der der 480. Sonst musste ja komplett neue anfangen mit layouts etc. Das kostet ja nen heiden Kohle und du kannst meines Wissens nach auch net so schnell zwischen unterschiedlichen Chips umstellen, da du ja Masken etc. tauschen musst.

Die werden wie bei der Tesla wohl einfach massiv die Taktraten runterdrehen und bestimmt den Cache teildeaktivieren, bzw irgendwie anders zusammenschustern. An dem Kommste dank der Architektur ja nicht drum rum. Vermute aber mal das einfach der Takt recht deutlich reduziert wird, und damit auch die Spannung, was ja extrem viel weniger Abwärme zur Folge hat zusammen mit den weniger Cores.

Wird dafür halt maximal ne 5830 wohl werden, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, das es der gleiche Chip sein wird wie der der 480. Sonst musste ja komplett neue anfangen mit layouts etc. Das kostet ja nen heiden Kohle und du kannst meines Wissens nach auch net so schnell zwischen unterschiedlichen Chips umstellen, da du ja Masken etc. tauschen musst.
> 
> Die werden wie bei der Tesla wohl einfach massiv die Taktraten runterdrehen und bestimmt den Cache teildeaktivieren, bzw irgendwie anders zusammenschustern. An dem Kommste dank der Architektur ja nicht drum rum. Vermute aber mal das einfach der Takt recht deutlich reduziert wird, und damit auch die Spannung, was ja extrem viel weniger Abwärme zur Folge hat zusammen mit den weniger Cores.
> 
> Wird dafür halt maximal ne 5830 wohl werden, wenn überhaupt.



Ja aber Nvidia hat ja schon einen GF104 entwickelt. Auf dem soll doch die 460er basieren. Aber klar, das kostet Geld. Nvidia ist aber auch selbst schuld daran, dass man nicht gleich zwei Chips entwickelt hat. Das rächt sich jetzt eben. Jetzt muss man mehr Investieren und hat gleichzeitig weniger Zeit um damit Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (15. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> *Nvidia: Dual-GF100 Fermi wird zu Dual-GF104​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht gibts ja noch keine offizielle Spezifikation für Grafikkarten mit 4 8-Pin Stromsteckern? Vorallem wenn man dann ein SLI mit 4 Doppelpackkarten versucht wirds langsam interessant mit den Netzteilen  Hehe!


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

naja genau so interessant wie beim GTX 480 der im Bench was um die 1500 Watt gezogen hat  Da reicht das tolle 1.200 Watt Netzteil bei weitem nemme aus, und mehr als 1500 Watt bekommste bei Alternate z.B. garnet, und die haben ja nen verdammt breites Specktrum an Ware. 

Da brauchst zwei Netzteile, und in welches Gehäuse willste die bitte einbauen? Und vorallem, laufen die überhaupt so einfach parallel?


----------



## Schrotti (16. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> naja genau so interessant wie beim GTX 480 der im Bench was um die 1500 Watt gezogen hat  Da reicht das tolle 1.200 Watt Netzteil bei weitem nemme aus, und mehr als 1500 Watt bekommste bei Alternate z.B. garnet, und die haben ja nen verdammt breites Specktrum an Ware.
> 
> Da brauchst zwei Netzteile, und in welches Gehäuse willste die bitte einbauen? Und vorallem, laufen die überhaupt so einfach parallel?



Braucht man ja auch überhaupt nicht.

Dieses reicht vollkommen.

Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W ATX 2.3 (ERV1250EGT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tm0975 (16. Mai 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Das Rumgeheule über die hohe Stromaufnahme wird langsam lästig. Dann soll Nvidia halt eine dual GF100 Wakü-only bauen mit 32cm Länge, die soviel verbraucht, wie sie will.
> Das Konzept sollte doch sein, technische Probleme durch neue Erfindungen auszugleichen und nicht einfach aufzugeben.



einen exorbitanten stromverbrauch empfinde ich allerdings als wenig erfinderisch. die stromaufnahem ist inakzeptabel und kann nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt werden. bleibt zu hoffen, dass nvidia das problem in den griff bekommt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> einen exorbitanten stromverbrauch empfinde ich allerdings als wenig erfinderisch. die stromaufnahem ist inakzeptabel und kann nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt werden. bleibt zu hoffen, dass nvidia das problem in den griff bekommt.



Ja seh Ich auch so. Sicher ist bei einer High-End-Karte die Performance sehr wichtig, eben so die Bildqualität. Allerdings sollte eine Firma wie nVidia dazu in der Lage sein, dies mit einem geringeren Stromverbrauch als dem der GTX 480 zu realisieren. Fast 300 Watt, das entspricht einer HD 5970(!) sind einfach zu viel für eine Single-GPU-Karte.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, ich werde mir von der aktuellen Grafikkartengeneration gar keine Karte kaufen...
Weder von ATI, noch von nVidia:

ATI mag ich von Haus aus schon nicht soo gern, aber wenn's sein muss, dann nehm' ich die auch.
Und bei nVidia? Fermi ist für mich persönlich ein Flop. Welcher Gamer braucht Double Precision Kram und wer nutzt wirklich oft CUDA? Ich habe CUDA vielleicht erst 10 mal benutzt, um Video's für meinen iPod umzuwandeln, aber das hätte ich auch mit einer normalen CPU geschafft, nicht in der Zeit aber, who cares?

Da reicht mir die GTX260 noch, und wenn's mir die Leistung nicht reicht kommt da ein Vmod drauf, und eventuell halt noch eine zweite, aber bis dahin wird es wohl schon eine HD6870 oder eine GTX5/680 geben...


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Mai 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Das Rumgeheule über die hohe Stromaufnahme wird langsam lästig. Dann soll Nvidia halt eine dual GF100 Wakü-only bauen mit 32cm Länge, die soviel verbraucht, wie sie will.
> Das Konzept sollte doch sein, technische Probleme durch neue Erfindungen auszugleichen und nicht einfach aufzugeben.


Das wäre aber unwirtschaftlich und daher auch ein finanzieller Schuss ins eigene Bein.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Mai 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Und bei nVidia? Fermi ist für mich persönlich ein Flop. Welcher Gamer braucht Double Precision Kram und wer nutzt wirklich oft CUDA? Ich habe CUDA vielleicht erst 10 mal benutzt, um Video's für meinen iPod umzuwandeln, aber das hätte ich auch mit einer normalen CPU geschafft, nicht in der Zeit aber, who cares?




So, und jetzt überleg mal ganz scharf für was Fermi eigentlich entwickelt wurde.

Richtig, nicht für Gamer. Sondern für den Proffessionellen Berreich.


----------



## KaiserZeus (16. Mai 2010)

ATI oder Nvidia bei beiden steigt der tdp immer stärker an im gegensatz zur vorgeneration
wieso nich gleich wakü referenzkühler vor ein paar jahren war es jedem zu kompliziert pcs selber zu bauen heute machts fast jeder so und waküs ? ja zu kompliziert aber das wird so kommen wie bei den selbergebauten pcs in ein paar jahren hat jeder 2.ambitionierte gamer ne wakü 
und wer schon die highend karten kauft wird ja wohl genug geld für ne einigermaßen gute wakü haben
ok das is jetzt ne wage vermutung aberwenn nicht bald etwas in der richtung kommt wars des mit dieser rasanten entwicklung 

ps. man könnte auch kühler à la prolimatech megahalems auf die gpus schrauben
da gäbe es zwar ein platzproblem aber egal 
oder wieso nicht anständige luftkühler wenn die schon so viel für ne karte verlangen dann können die doch au ma anständige kühler entwickeln
und nich die kunden abzocken un sagrn die solln sich selbst drittanbieterkühler kaufen und dann müssen wir auch keine garantie mehr geben ok des war jez meine meinung ich freu mich über reaktionen bb


----------



## KaiserZeus (16. Mai 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das wäre aber unwirtschaftlich und daher auch ein finanzieller Schuss ins eigene Bein.




```

```

glaub ich nich nvidia sowie ati verdienen hauptsächlich im mainstream bzw. low end und oem segment die high end modelle sind lediglich eine art werbung (glaube ich) denn wenn ati die schnellste karte (trotz dual gpu) dann guckt automatisch jeder der sich jetzt im media markt nen neuen office pc kauft (und sonst keine ahnung hat) ob in diesem pc eine ati gpu werkelt den derjenige hat bestimmt von den news gehöhrt ati trägt leistungskrone. somit verdient man geld.
also wenn die highend modelle sowieso nich viel umsatz einbringen dann reicht es jahr einfach nur am schnellsten zu sein
und man hat auch finanziell etwas spielraum um neue sachen
auszuprobieren wie z.b. wakü only es wird bestimmt genug geben die sich extra deswegen ne wakü bauen und auch den aufpreis für den referenzkühler zahlen

es könnte auch wie bei intel gehen (ok, schlechtes bsp) einfach naktes pcb liefern dazu einen boxed kühler der so schlecht kühlt das dieser sicher zum hitzetod der gpu führt und die kunden von anfang an gescheite kühler kaufen und den boxed zur zirde aufhängen

also ich rate nvidia wakü only und leistungskrone hohlen dann steigt der absatz im mainstream und low end bzw. oem bereich wieder an


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (16. Mai 2010)

Also so wirklich sinnvoll sehe ich eine Dual Nvidia Karte mit zwei GF104 nicht... Bei schlechter SLI Optimierung hätte sie doch arge Probleme gegen eine HD5890...

Das NVIDIA etwas baut das mehr als 2 8 polige Anschlüsse hat glaub ich nicht.

Wie es endet zwei volle Spitzenreiterkarten in einem (zusammengebastelten) PCB einzubauen hat man eh an der Mars gesehen 

Nur um die Leitstungskrone bei nicht sinnvollen hohen Frames, die eh durch Microruckeln verursacht worden zurückzugewinnen, braucht man solch eine Karte gar nicht erst zu bauen...

Lieber die Ingenierskunst in Stromspaartechniken und Chipdesign stecken

lg Spieler911


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2010)

@KaiserZeus:

Ich muss dich da enttäuschen. In beiden Extrembereichen, also OEM als auc HPC (HighPerformanceComputing) werden die dicken Gewinne gemacht.

HPC, weil da einfach für ne Karte 1500 Euro aufwärts gezahlt werden, schnell auch mal 5.000, und die Leute auch gern entsprechendes zahlen, solange Service, programmierbarkeit und vorallem Leistung/Watt Verhältnis stimmen. (Was atm den HPC Bereich SEHR verärgert, weil Fermi grad mal rund 50% L/W bringt wie versprochen! Zwar immer noch mehr als von CPU´s, aber viel weniger als versprochen! Wird aber wegen fehlender Alternative trotzdem gekauft werden)

So und im OEM Bereich machste dicke Knete, weil du 1. sicheren Absatz hast, und zweitens den ganzen Schrott vergolden kannst, den du ansonsten eigentlich nur noch auf den Müll schmeisen kannst.

Im Midrange und Highend (Consumer) Bereich machste nicht die großen Gewinne insgesamt, aber halt pro Karte nen guten Gewinn, wenn auch deutlich schlechter als im HPC Bereich.

Daher selectierst du auch immer HPC>Highend>Midrange>OEM

Sobald nen Chip auch für eins höher taugt, verkaufste ihn als das entsprechende, weil der Gewinn pro Chip dann größer ist. Umgesetzt wir allerdings im HPC und OEM Bereich am meisten.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

Den größten Gewinn macht man mit HPC/Workstation-Karten. Das sind eigentlich ganz normale Karten, die in der Herstellung  genauso viel kosten wie ne High-End-Karte, durch das Bios und spezielle Treiber aber programmierbar werden und dadurch leicht mal 1500-5000€ kosten, wie Skysnake sagte. Die High-End-Karten, wie die GTX 480/470, HD 5870/5970 sind für das Prestige der Firmen. Bis auf die HD 5870 und die GTX 470, werden sie aber nur in eher geringen Stückzahlen verkauft. Diese Karten werfen zwar einen relativ hogen Gewinn ab, machen aber einen kleinen Teil vom Umsatz aus. Das Performance-Segment mit Karten wie der GTX 460, GTX 260, HD 5850/30/5770 macht schon wieder ein dickeres Stück vom Kuchen aus. Hier macht man keine großen Gewinne, kann dies aber mit einem relativ guten Umsatz ausgleichen. Die Herstellungkosten liegen quasi gleichauf mit den High-End und HPC-GPUs, da ja alle auf dem selben Chip basieren. Bei den GPUs wie z.B. dem GF100 wird dann nur noch selektiert, ob es für eine HPC, eine High-End oder eine Performance-Karte reicht. Von 100 GF100 Chips werden dann z.b. 10 zur HPC, 30 zur High-End und 60 zur Performance-GPU.  Im Mainstream-Sektor, der Karten wie die GTS250, 9800GTX, HD 5750, 5670, 5650 umfässt, werden zum Teil ältere Chips wieder verwendet bzw. Umgelabelt oder es kommen kleinere Ableger zum Einsatz wie bei AMD. So basieren die HD 5870/50/5970 auf dem Cypress, währent die HD 5770/50 auf dem Juniper und die HD 5600er auf dem Redwood basieren. Bei Nvidia basieren die GTX 4X0 auf dem Fermi und  die GTX 260-285 auf dem GT200/b, währent die GTS250, GTX 9800 auf dem G92b basieren. Bei AMD hat man günstige Ableger der Cypress GPU, welche weniger komplex und daher leichter herzustellen ist. Somit kann man diese in hohen Stückzahlen herstellen und minimale Gewinne erzielen. Bei Nvidia verwendet man (leider) immer noch den ehemaligen High-End-Chip G92b der mittlerweile aber schon als veraltet gilt. Dann gibt es noch den Low-End Bereich mit noch günstigeren Chips. AMD ist hier mit dem Redwood bzw. dem Cedar und Nvidia mit dem G92b bzw. dem GT215/16/18 vertreten. Dies sind allesamt billigst-Chips, die ebenfalls in großen Massen gefertigt werden, besonders für den OEM-Markt. Diese Chips landen dann meist in Fertig-PCs- Im Low-End und Mig-Range-Segment werden somit die größten Umsätze gemacht. Danach kommt der Performance-Sektor und dann erst der High-End bzw. HPC/Workstation-Sektor. 

Je komplexer die GPU, desto mehr Gewinn muss sie abwerfen, desto weniger Stückzahlen werden verkauft, desto weniger Umsatz wird damit erzielt. 
Ausnahme könnte Nvidias Tesla-Karte sein, da bin Ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. 

Ich glaube eine Wakü-Fermi wäre so oder so unwirtschaftlich. Zwei dieser GPUs auf einem Board, wird es nie geben, da bin Ich mir sicher. Und selbst wenn, würde die Karte kaum jemand kaufen. Für 1300€ je Stück und maximal 5000 Karten wären das vielleicht so ca. 6 Millionen Gewinn. Der Entwicklungsaufwand dürfte um einiges höher liegen. Rentabel kann das jedenfalls nicht sein.


----------



## xdevilx (16. Mai 2010)

wo soll da bitte der entwicklungsaufwand groß sein? das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären


----------



## mistamagma (17. Mai 2010)

Meiner meinung nach, sollte Nvidia wie schon gesagt an einer modifizierten gtx 480 arbeiten, Die geschwindgkeit ist ja schon mal echt heftig für eine single gpu, halt nur das sie soviel verbraucht und man die temperaturen kaum in den Griff bekommt...


----------



## Genghis99 (17. Mai 2010)

Im Endeffekt geht es nicht um Gewinne oder Verlustleistung.

Mit dem GF100 hat NVidia die Technologie für den Endkundenbereich an die Grenze getrieben. Um die Performance zu Erreichen, musste man den Chip so hoch takten wie möglich - mit den bekannten Konsequenzen für Abwärme, Betriebstemperatur und Stromverbrauch.

Allerdings ist nicht gewiss, ob diese Art von Produkten am Markt bestehen kann. Umrüstkühler gibt es bisher nicht, und es dürfte auch schwierig sein, effiziente Kühler zu konstruieren, die mit der Abwärme fertig werden und trotzdem "silent" Ansprüche erfüllen.

Auf Dauer wird man sehen, welche Netzteile überhaupt stabil genug sind, die Karten zu versorgen -
Klar - Alle Modelle innerhalb der Spezifikation sollten das können - aber die Praxis hat schon immer bewiesen, das "Spezifikationspapiere" geduldig sind.

Desgleichen mit den Motherboards. Man wird sehen, wie die Grenzbereiche Ausfallen - z.B. bei einem Midrangeboard mit einer GTX480. Bestimmt haben einige Boards Reserven, Andere nicht.

Weil - das ist der Springende Punkt - auch NVidia hat noch keinen Rechner mit einer oder mehreren GTX480 über 12 Monate am Laufen. Jede Aussage über "Beständigkeit" oder "MTBF" ist Berrechnung oder Spekulation.

Nun - in 12 Monaten wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2010)

xdevilx schrieb:


> wo soll da bitte der entwicklungsaufwand groß sein? das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären



Sobald du nur eine Leitung neu verlegst, oder aber veränderst im Querschnitt, musste den kompletten Chip neu berechnen, was Induktion (zwecks Sprechen der Leitungen miteinander) und Laufzeiten betrifft. Bei so nem großen Chip wird das recht schnell recht viel  

Ok die haben dafür programme, aber man macht sich verdammt schnell verdammt viele Probleme, weil es muss ja nicht nur irgendwie funktionieren, sondern performant.

@Genghis99: Jo das könnte noch sehr interessant werden, was die Haltbarkeit angeht. XFX vertreibt ja wohl keine Karten, weil nVidia selbst nur noch 12 Monate Garantie gibt, normal sind ja 24 Monate. Soooo nen riesen Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit des Chips ist wohl nicht gegeben. 

Was OC angeht, so wirds bezüglich Chips und Netzteilen wirklich denk ich interessant, ob die das auf dauer bringen können. Insbesondere die Mainboards. Ich wart schon auf das erste Bild eines durchgebrannten PCI-E Slots, weil im Dualbetrieb die OC Karten zu viel gesaugt haben


----------



## Hugo78 (17. Mai 2010)

Ach ne ... *omg*
Jetzt brennen PCI-E Slots durch und Netzteile sowieso, weil die ja heut zu Tage keine Überlastauslösung haben. *ohne Worte* 
Die Empfehlung ist ein 600W NT, für ne 480 und 550W für ne 470.

Wenn man nicht grad ne ein China-Replika oder China-NoName im Rechner hat, schaffen alle NTs mindestens 110% der Nennleistung.

Beispiele:
Nennwert -> Abschaltwert

630watts -> 862 watts 
Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Netzteil Nexus NX-6000 R3 im Test - Seite 6: Schutzschaltungen

450 watts -> 533 watts
Technic3D Review: Netzteile: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-450W Netzteil im Test - Seite 6: Schutzschaltungen

600watts -> 773 watts
Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Enermax MODU 87+ 600W Netzteil: Neue Wege führen zum Ziel - Seite 6: Schutzschaltungen

Ich hab meinen Rechner gut 2 Wochen lang mal, mit einem Corair 400W betreiben müssen, im RMA Fall.
Ging auch, dabei ist eigentlich 550W die Empfehlung vom NV für meine 285.


----------



## mistamagma (17. Mai 2010)

Meine GTX 280 sprung mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil net an...


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2010)

@Hugo: Du hast schon die Überschrift und meinen Post richtig gelesen?

Es ging dabei um die DUALKarten im OC Betrieb. Also entweder die richtige Dualkarte, oder aber SLI GTX 480/470er. Die ja mal locker flockig über 800Watt ziehen, ohne OC wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## Hugo78 (17. Mai 2010)

Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, ob Dual Karten, SLI Gespann oder Single GPU Karte.
Über den PCI-E werden max. 75W geliefert.
Punkt aus, da brennt nix durch.

Und zu Markennetzteilen hab ich schon links geliefert, kannst du ja mal stumpf ignorieren.

@mistamagma
Solche Aussagen glaub ich HD 5870 Besitzern wie dir, natürlich aufs Wort, ganz ohne Hintergedanken.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2010)

Ja ne is klar, da ist auf den Grakas/Boards nen Chip/Drossel verbaut, die sagt: DUDUDU Pöse Graka du darfst max 75 W ziehen, also wenn du mehr willst, dann geh ans Netzteil und hols dir von dem." 

Solange da nicht ne Drossel verbaut ist, die die Maximalaufnahme am Slot begrenzt, was ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen kann, dann saugt sich die Karte beim OC einfach ausm Slot im prozentualen Anteil mehr Saft.

Wenns ne Drossel drin gibt, was wie gesagt ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann haste aber immer noch das Problem, das die Karten dann über den 2x6 oder 8+6 Pin schon ohne OC recht nah an der Spezifikationsgrenze arbeiten. Mit werden se mit Sicherheit drüber liegen. Wurde hier ja auch schon ausführlich drüber gesprochen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Mai 2010)

Es ist die absolute Ausnahme, dass aus dem Slot mehr als 75W gezogen werden - das läuft alles über die PCIE-Stecker.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2010)

Das klar, aber wie siehts halt mit ner Graka aus, die ohne OC an der Spezifikationsgrenze liegt, wenn man sie OC´t? Dann wird wohl ziemlich sicher mehr gezogen. Und ob alle (betonung liegt auf ALLE) Boards die SLI können dann auch damit klar kommen, wenn das maximum gezogen wird, oder eventuell sogar leicht mehr, ist halt die Frage.

Man schaue sich halt nur den OC Betrag. Ich hätte bei ner 4x0er irgendwie kein Bedarf an OC, da ich finde die Karte ansonsten wohl definitiv Einschränkungen in der Haltbarkeit erfährt.

EDIT:

So hab mal nen Test rausgesucht kurz. Wie man sieht zieht die GTX480 ohne OC unter Last in etwa 300 Watt (gemessen wurde ja das gesamte System, man ziehe daher idle Last mit der kleinsten Graka mal ab für nen ca. Wert, wir unterschätzen also sehr wahrscheinlich die Leistungsaufnahme.)

Damit arbeitet die Karte an der Spezifikationsgrenze für PCI-E 2.0 mit 8+6 Pin Stecker. Wenn man jetzt OC betreibt, dann wird sehr sehr sehr sehr sicher mehr als 75 Watt im Extremsituationen vom Slot gezogen. Für ne Dual-Karte nehm ich nicht an, das die Leistungsaufnahme sinken wird, ebenso für nen SLI-System. Daher ist es in keinster Weise aus der Luft gegriffen, das es Boards geben kann, die ner SLI/Dual-Karte (je nachdem wieviel sie nun ziehen wird) mit OC nicht standhalten wird.


----------



## mistamagma (17. Mai 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> @mistamagma
> Solche Aussagen glaub ich HD 5870 Besitzern wie dir, natürlich aufs Wort, ganz ohne Hintergedanken.




nein, ich bin kein AMD/Ati Fanboy, ich war selber oft glücklicher Nvidia Besitzer, und verbaue selber noch Nvidia Karten...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird wohl ziemlich sicher mehr gezogen.


Nicht aus dem Slot - nur aus den PCIE-Steckern.


			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man jetzt OC betreibt, dann wird sehr sehr sehr sehr sicher mehr als 75 Watt im Extremsituationen vom Slot gezogen.


Nein.


----------



## Hugo78 (17. Mai 2010)

@mistamagma
Ok, doch dann beantworte mir mal bitte, wie hieß dann der Markenname des besagten 600W NTs?
Wenns kein absolutes NoName war, dann tippe ich auf LC-Power, ... oder irgendein anderes, pseudo Markenteil vom chinesischen Festland.

Da bekommt man ja 600W schon für 30€, statt 90€ die man eigentlich anlegen sollte.

@Skysnake
Dein Beispiel bei CB zeigt nur, dass das Gesamtsystem 452W verbaucht.

Mal so zum allgemeinen Verständniss, über die Dimensionen.
So ein 6-Pol PCI-E Stecker hat 3 Phasen a 12 V und 3 Massen, bei 8 Pol kommen nur nochmal 2 extra Massen hinzu. Siehe Anhang.
Obwohl keine extra Phase hinzukommt, darf man, laut PCI Spezifikation  über den 8 pol doppelt soviel Leistung abgreifen, wie über den 6 pol.

Warum? Weil letzlich nur die Stromfestigkeit der 12V Schiene(n) des NTs entscheidend sind, was da wirklich drüber abfallen darf.

Und hier sind es zb. bei meinem verlinkten "Nexus NX-6000 R3", 75A auf der 12V Schiene.
D.h. wenn hier nicht noch andere Bauteile limitieren würden, könnte man bis zu 900W über die 12V Schiene abgreifen.
Laut Spezifikation darfst du nur 225W (75W 6 pol + 150W 8 pol) + 75W PCI-E x16 = 300W.

Aber das dürfen ist nicht zwangsläufig ein elektrisches Maximum.
Und schon garnicht irgendeine Gefahr, wenn das NT der Forderung vom Graka Hersteller entspricht. 
Ausser natürlich man spart sich 50-60€ bei Netzteilkauf, und holt sich minderwertiges Zeug aus China.

Edit: Achja und der PCI-E wird letztlich nur vom NT über den ATX zum Slot durchgeschliffen, 
das Mobo verteilt die Spannungen, 3,3V und 12V nur auf die benötigten Anschlüsse.
Auf der 3,3V sind es max 3A und über den 12V ATX, sinds 5,5A. = 75,9W (9,9W+66W)
Hier ist es Aufgabe des NTs, den Strom zulimitieren und die Spannung stabil zuhalten.
 Und den rest, holt sich die Graka über die 6 und 8 pol, wie Marc schon so kurz, aber richtig bemerkt hat.


----------



## mistamagma (17. Mai 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Sharkoon Rush Power

600 Watt und  80+ zertifiziert..


----------



## Hugo78 (17. Mai 2010)

Danke...
Tja, Sharkoon baut die Dinger auch nicht selber.
Das innenleben sollte zwar von Enhance Electronics kommen, die eigentlich brauchbare Elektrik verbauen, besser als LC-Power,
aber wer weiß, wo da gespart wurde.

Mein Corsair cx400W ist im Grunde ein Seasonic mit anderem Label, und das hat gehalten und läuft aktuell immernoch in meinem alten E8200@3,6Ghz + 8800 GTS 512, beim Kumpel.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann mal ganz kurz ne Frage/Feststellung.

Das MB ist mit dem 24 Pin Stecker verbunden, der das gesamte MB mit Komponenten versorgt.

Bekanntlich gilt ja für die Leistung: P=U*I=I²*R=U²/R

Da die Spannungen die vom NT zur Verfügung gestellt werden bleiben so ziemlich konstant. Richtig? Richtig. Wir können also U schonmal als Variable eliminieren. Hängt die Leistung also nur noch von R und I ab, wobei R=U/I gilt, bleibt also P(t)=U*I(t), sofern wir mal von nem Ohmschen Widerstand ausgehen.

Wir entnehmen obiger Formel damit, das der Strom ansteigen muss, damit die Leistung ansteigt, da wir R fest annehmen.

So wenden wir uns kurz dem MB zu. Das MB wird ja insgesamt über den 24 Pol Anschluss komplett mit Strom versogt. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, das Pins X bis Y für CPU und Pins Q-Z für Slot 1 und A-B für Slot 2 etc zuständig sind. Das NT kann somit nicht unterscheiden, ob die Last von Slot 1, Slot 2 etc. kommt. 

Es wäre also erforderlich, dass das MB über einen variablen Widerstand die Leistungsaufnahme steuert. Denn laut Knotenregel addieren sich die Ströme in einem Knoten, wovon wir hier sprechen können.

Kurz gesagt, entweder der Widerstand der Anbindung über den Slot sinkt relativ zu den Anbindungen der Kabel, dann kann der Strom hier konstant gehalten werden, oder aber wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, steigt der Strom am Slot relativ zu den anderen Strömen konstant an.

Ich hab jetzt ne Graka und nen MB noch nicht durchgemessen und jedes Bauteil der Stromversorgung untersucht, allerdings halte ich es einfach vom Herstellungsaufwand her als sehr fragwürdig hier variable Widerstände zu verbauen, nur um nen Betrieb außerhalb der Spezifikation zu ermöglichen, indem in solch einem Fall dann die Mehrlast auf die Anschlüsse direkt vom Netzteil umgeleitet werden.

Wenn ich jetzt nicht nen groben Denkfehler gemacht hab, sollte ich euch doch jetzt überzeugt haben oder nicht?

Sofern ihr nen Denkfehler findet, scheut euch nicht diesen kund zu tun! Ich hab kein Problem damit nen Fehler einzugestehen und noch was dazu zu lernen. 

EDIT:

BTW Hugo, Ich hab doch gesagt, das ich den Verbrauch der GTX schöngerechnet hab, und sie damit knapp unter 300 Watt liegt, was ja das Maximum laut Spezifikation ist. 

Das gute NT´s auch mehr Leistung Problemlos abliefern ist mir auch bekannt, aber halt nur gute, und auch bei denen kannste mal eins erwischen, was halt weniger aushält als der Schnitt.

Was das limitieren des NT´s fürs MB angeht, so bin ich ja schon darauf eingegangen, das ich der Meinung bin, dass das NT nicht feststellen kann, ob jetzt 100 Watt über den PCI-E Slot gezogen werden sollen, oder aber 50 + x zusätzlich für den CPU Sockel.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Mai 2010)

Beim Wechsel von AGP auf PCI-E hat man im Desktopbereich von 20 pol ATX auf 24 Pol ATX gewechselt. 
Die 4 Extra Anschlüsse (Bild unten) sind 3,3V, 5V, 12V und eine Masse.
http://www.abload.de/img/9_atx-stecker_24-pin9xu.gif

Genau die versorgen den PCI-E x16, und hierrüber darf man nur 3A bzw. 5,5A abgreifen.
Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zusagen.

Ich weiß nicht wie das mit den 5V ist, hab glaube ich mal was gelesen, dass hier nur  500mA erlaubt sind, 
macht also höchstens nochmal 2,5W extra, ist jetzt nicht der Unterschied. Wenns denn stimmt.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

So ich hab mich jetzt mal durch die ATX und PCI-E Spezifikationen/Dokumentation durchgewühlt, und es gibt nirgends Hinweise darauf, das der Strom, der über den Slot gezogen wird, aktiv begrenzt wird. Die "PCI Express 225W/300W High Power Card Electromechanical Specification" kann leider nur von Mitgliedern abgerufen werden und ist nicht frei zugänglich.  

Ich vermute aber mal, das dort auch nichts dementsprechendes drinsteht, zumal in der frei zugänglichen Dokumentation etwas von Karten Stand, die den Standart nicht erfüllen, das in diesem Fall der Hersteller für die ausreichende Stromversorgung Sorge zu tragen hat.

Ich denke das ist z.B. die Anforderung von nVidia mit den 42A auf der 12V Schiene. 

Im Umkehrschluss ist es aber wohl durchaus möglich mehr als 75Watt aus dem Slot zu ziehen, was wohl insbesondere bei OC mit overvolting der Fall sein wird/könnte.

Ich hoffe mal ich hab in den Spezifikationen jetzt nix überlesen, hab mir extra alles komplett durchgelesen , aber sollte es doch passiert sein, wäre es nett, wenn ihr den entsprechenden Passus reinkopiert, oder nen link setzt.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Mai 2010)

Reale Leistungsaufnahme aktueller Grafikkarten - PCIe Stromversorgung - PEG-Slot (Seite 2) - Tests bei HardTecs4U

Mehr als 3A bzw 5,5A gibts nicht über den PEG. 

Im test sind auch schöne Beispiele, aller damals aktuellen Grakas.
Meine 285 nimmt sich über den PEG grad mal 52,5W unter Last, den Rest holt sie sich schon direkt vom Netzteil.
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/leistungsaufnahme_graka/index18.php

Und selbst die stromfressende 4870 X2 mit ihren 373,1 W (nur Graka, nicht Gesamtsystem), belastet den PEG grad mal mit 67,7W.
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/leistungsaufnahme_graka/index28.php


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, das hängt aber so wies aussieht von der Konstruktion der Graka ab und hat nichts mit dem NT oder dem MB zu tun. Allein durch die Stromversorgung der Graka wird bestimmt, von wo wieviel Saft gezogen wird (Prozentual). 

Zumindest lässt sich in keiner Dokumentation etwas gegenteiliges finden. Je nachdem wie nVidia die Belastung des Slots also ausgelegt hat, kann es durchaus sein, das mit OC mehr über den Slot gezogen wird als erlaubt.

Könnte PCGH nicht einfach mal den Slot durchmessen für die Grakas mit und ohne OC? Dann wäre die Frage auch mal geklärt. In nem Video hatte ich mal gesehen, das es Erweiterungen für den PCI-Express slot gibt, die ermöglichen über ein Messgerät die Ströme und Spannungen auszulesen.

Fänd ich jetzt auf jedenfall mal wirklich lohnenswert so nen Test. So ne Steckkarte kann man sihc ja auch zur Not selbst bauen.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Mai 2010)

Ja gut, was auch immer, ich bin dann mal raus.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

btw hab mal deinen Testbericht, den du verlinkt hast durchgelesen. War sehr informativ. Danke an der Stelle dafür.

Wenn ichs jetzt aber richtig gesehen hab, haben die da nur den Takt nach unten und nicht nach oben gedreht. Schade eigentlich. Ebenso fehlt leider die aufgeteilte Verbrauchsmessung auf Slot und Kabel bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten. Schade sonst wäre der Bericht die Lösung auf unsere Diskussion.

Was aber ins Auge sticht ist, dass der Strom, der über den Slot oder die Kabel gezogen wird nicht in einem festen Verhältnis steht, sondern von Karte zu Karte ganz unterschiedlich.

Interessant ist auch, das eine KArte die insgesamt weniger Leistung zieht, jedoch mehr über den Slot ziehen kann als die andere!

Dies scheint meine Vermutung zu bestätigen, das es aufm MB und NT keine REgelelektronik gibt, sondern von den Widerständen der Anschlüsse der jeweiligen Anschlüsse abhängt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte PCGH nicht einfach mal den Slot durchmessen für die Grakas mit und ohne OC? Dann wäre die Frage auch mal geklärt.


Wie oft soll ich mich noch wiederholen? Und was meinst du, wie wir die Leistungsaufnahme von Grafikkarten messen? Wie bereits genannt, ist es die "absolute Ausnahme, dass aus dem Slot mehr als 75W gezogen werden". Selbst mit Overvolting und im Furmark und das bei einer GTX480.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Gut, das du gesagt hättest ihr messt so die Sockel durch hab ich wohl überlesen, allerdings ist mir das in ner Printausgabe jetzt auch noch nicht aufgefallen.

Ist sowas dann unter den Bonuscodes abrufbar? Oder habter das nur intern? Die Messreihen wären schon recht interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist zu 99% intern. 

In der aktuellen 06/2010 auf S36 sind Werte der PEG-12V-Leitung abgedruckt. Hier kommt eine Gainward GTX480 ohne OC auf 77,8W und mit OV auf 80,0V. Ersteres fällt noch unter Messungenauigkeit, letzteres ist die die besagte Ausnahme.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Schade, aber hab die Seite gefunden. Muss da echt drübergeblätter haben beim lesen  Ist schon verdammt interessant.

Hab mir mal bei den unterschiedlichen Spannungen die Aufteilung der Last angeschaut. Der Slot ist deutlich stabieler was die Leistungsaufnahme angeht, als die Stecker. 

Hängt wohl mit dem Leitwert zusammen, denk ich mal, werd ich mal heute Abend durchrechnen, vielleicht wirds dann klarer.

In RDG, wo die Spezifikationen eingehalten werden, ist der Slot auf jedenfall viel Stabieler was die Spannungsänderung angeht.

Edit:

hmm habs mir nochmal genau angeschaut, also durch den Test mit der anderen Karte bei RDG scheints ja relativ ähnlich zu sein bei den unterschiedlichen Karten.

Irgend ne Art der Regelung scheints aber wirklich zu geben. Vielleicht über nen Heisleiter als Widerstand?

Hätte da aber noch ne kurze Frage. Die Taktraten waren immer auf Standart bei dem Test oder? 

Wenn ja, dann kommt da nochmal nen gutes Päckchen drauf, wenn man den Takt erhöht.  Wobei 1,125V ja schon ne Hausnummer sind.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (18. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen was draus werden wird. Aber ne Dual-Chip-Version auf nem schwächeren MAinstream Chip klingt nicht gerade ULTIMATIV. Bzw. es haut mich nicht gerade um.

Abwarten ob sich Nvidia selbst ins Boxhorn jagt. Aber jetzt sollten Sie mal wieder mit nem Kracher kommen wie früher der 8800gtx.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Ja ich hoffe auch, das nVidia wieder was richtig gutes bringt, damit Ati unter Zugzwang bleibt. Ist für uns Kunden das Beste zwei gleich gute Firmen zu haben. Das treibt den Fortschritt an.

Auf der anderen Seite hoffe ich aber das Ati jetzt seine Marktstellung weiter festigen kann, damit nVidia nicht wieder zu stark wird. Verdient hats Ati in meinen Augen und ich gönns ihnen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die Taktraten waren immer auf Standart bei dem Test oder?


Meines Wissens ja (steht zB nichts anderes dabei).


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Beabsichtigt ihr was ähnliches noch mit SLI und Crossfire zu bringe? bzw auch mit erhöhten Taktraten, würd mich brennend interessieren.

PS: ihr habt nicht zufällig ne kaputte GTX rumliegen zum Chip untersuchen auf Lasercuts?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Mai 2010)

Neue Gerüchte um Dual Fermi. Angeblich hinter verschlossenen Türen bereits vorgestellt.

Hier gehts weiter.


----------

